# Caption Time



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

I was trying to think of something clean but I'm struggling


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Stiff said:


> I was trying to think of something clean but I'm struggling


Not as much as the image is.


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

Roller Skate said:


> Not as much as the image is.


Well that's a lot cleaner than anything I could come up with


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

No image.


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

Ah, gotcha! Is it working now?


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

In the early days flossing was a bit more dangerous.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

:lol:


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Feminist scabbard finds it difficult to complain.


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

It must just be me then


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

One swallow does not a summer make as one cut-lass finds to her cost.


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

Very good. Let's try another then...










A couple to start with...

Timmy thought the toilet was a tad large, but the 'squatting hand-holds' were very helpful.

Jim couldn't wait to tell his mates about the two skinny poles he got his hands on down at the local lido.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Stiff said:


> Very good. Let's try another then...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey! Can you see the face in my trunks?


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

That looks just like my ex's nana!







(Except she had whiskers)


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Stiff said:


> I was trying to think of something clean but I'm struggling


"Im preparing for Lex Steele, be with you in a minute" 

P.S. Pre warning for anyone feeling the need to google Lex, dont do it at work or with children present rofl.


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

Danny1 said:


> "Im preparing for Lex Steele, be with you in a minute"


Not just me with the smutty mind then 



Danny1 said:


> P.S. Pre warning for anyone feeling the need to google Lex, dont do it at work or with children present rofl.


You could have mentioned girlfriends too. She's now flicking through Kodi looking for Lex Steele


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Stiff said:


> Danny1 said:
> 
> 
> > "Im preparing for Lex Steele, be with you in a minute"
> ...


Haha


----------

